# My first Buserelin inj..



## Bless me (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello everybody hope all are having good times with lots of blessing and hopes.
I am going to start my first injection tomorrow for long protocol.
Let's see what luck brings me this time..    
If anyone like to share their experiences or going through the cycle then please share it...

                                                                                                      Thanks


----------



## desire42012 (Jan 14, 2012)

Had my first injection yesterday - was ok had a small red raised area at the site of the injection. Ok today though But other then this went smoothly. Other then this stings a little.  

Good luck seems we are in quite similar stage of the process so we can try and help each other.


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Desire just wanted to give u a little tip chick and when you inject buseralin doing it really slowly. It does take a few seconds linger to do injection but worth it and the sting isnt there when you slow it down. Also ankther thing i found was buy some arnica cooling gel and put it in the fridge, i put it on after injecting and it cooled the site almost immediately. Hope thats a handy hint or 2 and wish you lots of luck

Sarah xx


----------



## desire42012 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the tips Sarah will give it a try.  Jo xx


----------



## Bless me (Jan 14, 2012)

desire42012 I had my injection wasn't that bad still long way to go..
I already started getting dizzy and bit of headache and how about your side effects??
Keep in touch..
Sarah1712 thanks for your tip.. Keep in touch..


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Nature!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Ooooh, good luck with your treatment! I hope the pee stick will give you some fantastic news! I see you have already found the cycle buddies section. I am sure you will find a lot of help and support there. Here are a couple of other links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!        

Sue


----------



## desire42012 (Jan 14, 2012)

Nature 

My side effects are mild to be honest. Only the dizziness at times and the general feeling of nausea.  
Forgot to mention that I am taking Meformin also twice a day 850mg in relation to my PCOS so feel like a walking drug store at the mo.  Who knows what is really causing the side effects.  Last microgynon on Wednesday can't wait, waiting for AF to make my scan appointment do not expect this until next weekend hope it is not late.


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi 
I am starting the Buserlin injection on Wednesday - not looking fwd to it   but my husband will be administering it 
We did a dummy run with the nurse and it didnt feel too bad so hoping that the real thing isnt so bad!
good luck and finegrs crossed
xx


----------



## Bless me (Jan 14, 2012)

desire42012 When did u start ur buserelin  inj? Is this ur 1st IVF?  I also been told that i got pcos but never been told by any other radiologist before.
I am not taking any  meformin may be i don't have syndrome.
Nowdays everyone getting PCOS, it's seems like requirement to get IVF but  we have to make our thoughts positive.
I have just started injections still long to go... 
All the best for scan mine on 31 jan can't wait ....


----------



## Bless me (Jan 14, 2012)

Rome10  Hi, i know how u feeling .. My DH did it as well a bit hurt but was good.
Are u doing IVF 1st?  Keep in touch i simply can't wait to go for my scan.
All the best for your wednesday..  Keep in touch..


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi Nature
Yes this is my 1st IVF and to be honest have very mixed feelings. On the one hand I am so busy that it has come around so quick but on the other hand so nervous it wont work.
I have a busu job - not stressed job just busy and I do lots of holistic activities so hoping that will help but as we all know IVF not always successful
I am really nervous about the whole thing 
Keep in touch
Do you have any dates set yet for scans etc...?
XXX


----------



## Bless me (Jan 14, 2012)

Rome10 My first supressed scan is on 31 jan.. Let's see what happen i will update and urs??
Good u are busy atleast u  get  distract for a while..


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

I have been told to take the injections until my period arrives and then call the clinic, I am taking each day as it comes to be honest!! Good luck and let me know how you get on 
XX


----------



## Bless me (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Wraakgodin for those information...........


----------



## desire42012 (Jan 14, 2012)

Nature sorry for the late reply have been so tired lately. Started my DR on 16/01/12, had my last microgynon yesterday so waiting for AF. Once this arrives I have to call LWC to book appointment for scan, hoping it arrives over the weekend. The Suprecur is making me really tired and I mostly experience the dizziness after the injection. Thankfully I am already lying down as take my injections at 8pm.  DP has decided the injections are his responsibility bless him. He's being really supportive so that's great.

Hope all is going well for u, how comes u know your scan date?


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Had first injection last night .. will be doing my 2nd in around 20 minutes!!!
I haev been told to call the clinic once AF comes along and then they will book me in for a scan and blood  test
I am taking each day as it comes 
How are things your end?
xxx


----------



## Bless me (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi    desire42012  hope u are fine. I am on 21 long protocol means inj from  21 day of AF. Seems like u on short protocol which is a bit quicker.
My side effects getting fine now feeling good now. 
I know it feels so blessed to be with  loved ones on  these days.  My DH is doing my inj so far so good by the time when i finish my cycle he would be professional     ...
    You lucky u been doing in the evening i am doing in the morning.

Hi  Rome10 hope u r not getting side effects, i had badly on my 2nd day for a while but feeling fine now.
Today is 5th day of my inj.  I will  keep update..
        Have a good night ladies..


----------



## desire42012 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Rome10 and Nature

glad no side effects for you Nature   . 

Rome10 hope all is going well I'm on day 8 now and its like I've been injecting for ages. Just waiting for AF can't wait to go for scan so can start stimulating, or at least know that I am moving on.


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind if i jump in on the conversation, i have read your comments and a little confused!

I started DR yesti (thurs) the first day of AF.  This is my day 1 and I have to go for scan on day 21 to see if I can start on menopur, to stimulate.  This is my first time on ICSI so still finding out things daily!

How come you are already taking buserelin and still waiting for AF Am I on a different course of treatment than you

Confused 
Sez x


----------



## desire42012 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sez100 welcome. I am on the pill protocol at LWC so started DR On day 15 and need to contact when AF arrives to arrange scan to start stimming.  I think it is different based on circs


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Morning ladies. How are we? Day 4 of dr for me! Can't wait for af now! Xxx


----------



## desire42012 (Jan 14, 2012)

Rome10 I feel the same way.  Just got to be patient I guess but excited and apprehensive at the same time!!


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

no date given just asked to call when my period comes...
I am drinking lots of water as I have heard that you need to during DR

how are you?
X


----------



## desire42012 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm good having some more side effects now breast tender/sore now and having hot flushes in the nights. But I can cope its not soooo bad. But this could be AF? Who knows .........


----------



## Bless me (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi desire42012, Rome10.. Hope u guys are doing fine. 
I am on my day 6 of DR so far so good..
Keep update ladies have a nice weekend... and warm welcome to new ladies......


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for reply desire, very new to all this and all bits of info help!
 sez x


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Morning all, I'm on day 5 of dr still no side effects. Is this normal? X


----------



## desire42012 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Rome10*. I do not see this as a bad thing side effects do not effect all. Don't worry I'm sure everything is ok??

I have some great news my AF arrived this morning Ive never been so happy to see it even DH cheered when I told him.

   

Unsure if LWC are open today gonna give them a call anyway if not tomorrow to book baseline scan. I'm so excited!!!!!


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Great News about your period arriving    Keep in touch and let us how you go lots of    
xx


----------



## Bless me (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey  desire42012 just a query is it better to have AF during baseline scan??  If it is then congrats  and keep update........


----------



## desire42012 (Jan 14, 2012)

Nature.  I am unsure if it is better but it was anticipated that I would be bleeding when I went for my baseline scan, as it is scheduled between days 5-7.  I am not actually looking forward to being scanned whilst bleeding, but I guess they do it all the time I've never done it before.  

Any comments, experiences or suggestions in preparing for this would be a great help. 

  ^ for all especially Nature and Rome10 feeling the support from u both.....

By the way LWC wasn't open so will call in the morning and let u know when the scan is

Nature and Rome10 hope all is well


----------



## desire42012 (Jan 14, 2012)

Good evening all. 

Just wanted to let u know my baseline scan is Friday afternoon. 

      

Roll on 27th January


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Good luck!!!!

I am on DR day 6 and still no side effects
twice in a row I have forgotten i am doing IVF and nearly forgot to do injections?

I am worried that I am too relaxed about it!! xx


----------



## Bless me (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey desire42012  Not long for scan..  

Rome10  I am on day 9.  I do feel  mostly relaxed just a bit headache, dizziness after the inj  which doesn't last long..  so, feeling good.


----------



## desire42012 (Jan 14, 2012)

Rome10. Don't worry about the absence of side effects I'm sure the drugs are working. If you are worried give the nurse a call. I think being relaxedand   is best......

Nature. Glad all is good  do u find your more hungry since started DR?


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Dont worry about having your period and being scanned- I had this done back in august for my pelvic ultrasound and they dont seem to care!

X


----------



## Bless me (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi desire42012  Hope u well......... 

Slightly i felt that that the reason i am eating most of the time   
But the 2nd day side effects were  really bad now seems better...
  can't wait for scan right.............


----------



## desire42012 (Jan 14, 2012)

Can't believe the 27th is actually here really apprehensive to what they will see today.  All I can do is try to remain positive and hope all is well for the stims.  DP is being very positive and I don't want to let him down as he really wants this. He knows it could fail but is very positive - He's coming to the scan so lets see what happens this afternoon.

Rome10 and Nature hope you are both ok?


----------



## Bless me (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey !! desire42012

Wow all the best for baseline scan mine on next tue... 
I know we have to to positive but sometime mind goes towards other directions but this is all normal side effects tx.
Just a query is it good to have AF before baseline scan it means DR is working..   Coz mine started yesterday but not heavy yet..
Let me know how u get on ...


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi Ladies

I am on day 10 of Buserlin now 
No period yet so not sure whether to panic - and it takes a longer time to arrive or call clinic on Monday if still no show!

Hope all is well and good luck xx


----------



## desire42012 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hiya Nature & Rome10

Rome10- Try not to worry about AF I think stressing will make it delay further. I was d/regulating for about the same length of time but there are no rules   it arrives over the weekend. If not call the clinic on Monday they may prescribe something.

Hoping all is ok......

Nature - Baseline scan was so quick it was over before it began.  Everything appeared fine, she said ovaries are asleep and lining very thin 2.9mm. Nurse was pleased.       

Just administered my first stimm injection of Menopur what a palaver injecting solution, mixing etc! Managed to complete the task. My fridge is slightly less full  

In regards to AF I think it is good to have AF. As this means your lining will get thin as you AF is your lining shedding I think  Best thing to do is check with clinic as I am no expert, wouldn't want to advise u and be wrong.


----------



## Bless me (Jan 14, 2012)

Rome10 @  It depends your range of your AF cycle. 
Don't worry too much as desire42012 mentioned it could delay ur cycle if you stress. We are now in so much harmone so, that could make delay a bit..
It's always better to ring clinic just to be on safe side like every clinic has different rules...

desire42012 @   Wow  congrats to u getting a step closer..  I was thinking  about u today.  Thanks for info about baseline scan. Hope not long to get EC and lots of perfect eggs..  
Just a query how long u been on DR seems like  the quickest one to get baseline and it worked...   My clinic rules at least 2 week before scan..
Keep update how u get on and once again i am so happy for u..............  Wish this is the year.........2012 Yipeee.................


----------



## desire42012 (Jan 14, 2012)

Nature sorry for the delay in getting back not been well this weekend. I have had several headaches/migraine I think due to the Menopur, checked the side effects is listed. I have to perceiver as have to Stimm for about another week I reckon  

@Nature I was DR for two weeks.

@Rome10 any sign of AF Keep your spirits up.....      

I have my second scan tomorrow, hope eggs are doing well!!


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

No sign of my period
I was asked by my clinic to do a HPT!! as iff!!! I was told I would never get conceive naturally due to my adhesions so I am not wasting my time or money on that!
I haev to call in Thursday if it doesnt arrive

Hope all is well
xxx


----------



## desire42012 (Jan 14, 2012)

@Nature how was your scan today. Hope it well?

@Rome10  how are u? Hope AF has arrived?

AFM I had scan today they couldn't find one of my ovaries, so that stressed me out and to top it of my left ovary is not responding. Great just great meds have been upped to 150. Next scan on Thursday hope and   is more positive.


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

My period came today!!!!! Baseline scan tomorrow!!! Is that when you normally start stinks? Xx


----------



## desire42012 (Jan 14, 2012)

So happy for you Rome10, good luck with scan tomorrow.


----------



## Bless me (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi desire42012  how are u ?? 
Yeah mine scan went well yesterday and staring stimm from tomorrow..  Which drug u using for stimm?
Mine is Gonal like a pen. Hope your side effects are getting better and i am also scare about getting side effects.. ..  Let me know how u get on with ur next scan hope this time it work may be the increase dose would help i am on low dose let's see what happen on monday..  Good luck...  

Hi Rome10
Congrats for your AF which is i think good sign coz they asked me whether i had AF or not which was really super fast scan ever.......Good luck 

AFM Buserelin scan done starting sitmm from tom scan on mon.. Wish me luck


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi All

had scan and blood tests today
all good and start on Gonal - F tonight!
Next scan Monday X


----------



## desire42012 (Jan 14, 2012)

Glad all went well Rome10.   vibes for you and Nature. 

@Nature I'm taking Menopur for stimms hope scan is better tomorrow. Will let u know either way........  Unsure why this med was chosen. Have u known anyone to use?

Side effects have subsided just ensuring I drink 2 litres of water per day, seems to be helping.



Hoping we all get lots of eggs


----------



## Bless me (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi desire42012 how are u ?? How was the scan today?? Mine on monday..
Hope everything is ok...  


Hi Rome10 how's going your stimm injection??
Hope u not getting any side effects...  Keep update.......


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi All

First Stimm injection went OK, but it did sting a bit after - although with buserelin it didnt!
I am just taking it easy and making sure that I relax, let things go and not worry about the IVF
I am making sure my kidneys and stomach are warm & going to bed early
I hope all is well!!

Please let me know how you lovely ladies are doing
love and baby dust 
xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello ladies

I hope you are all well and finding your way around the site.

As this is the Introductions area, we try to discourage chat threads from starting, as there is a high turnover of newbies joining who need our help to search the site for advice and support. Once the mods have left relevant links, we like to encourage you to pop into other areas and make new friends in similar situations to yourselves.

It's nice that you all want to keep in touch, so please have a look at areas such as cycle buddies - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0, join in so you can stay in contact.

Dont forget that you can send pm's to each other by clicking on their name on the left hand side

Take care and I wish you all luck and babydust  

Sue


----------

